# Fan not detected...



## RockLee (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is the issue

I have a system that during the boot sequence states Alert!Fan not detected. The cooling fan still turns on and spins as does the fan in the PSU. There are no other fans in the system anywhere; not any pci cards etc. However the cooling fan spins a lot slower than it should and is making a clicking noise so I suspect it is indeed bad. I have several other computers but none have a compatible fan. By that I mean the plug on the motherboard for this system is different than every other system I have so at the moment I cannot confirm the hardware is bad.

Here is my question

Does the fan have to spin at a certain speed in order for the system to detect it?


----------



## xnick12x (Dec 27, 2008)

no it should detect if it is just plugged in. download speedfan and adjust it


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

...or...buy a new fan. If its a four pin connection with a three pin fan, that could cause the problem. Or if its dying it might not report the correct RPM or even sense its installed.
If that fan on your CPU dies, it could fry your CPU so I suggest you buy a new one before it dies. They dont cost much for a standard one.


----------

